# waterfowl shotguns?



## quacksmacker31 (Jul 3, 2011)

in the market for a new semi auto. been looking at benelli super vinci and sbe2, browning maxus, winchester sx3, and stoeger m3500. have looked at them all and shot the sbe2 and m3500. i really like them all so its a tough one to decide on. anybody have any opinions? just looking to upgrade from my old pump this year.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 3, 2011)

quacksmacker31 said:


> in the market for a new semi auto. been looking at benelli super vinci and sbe2, browning maxus, winchester sx3, and stoeger m3500. have looked at them all and shot the sbe2 and m3500. i really like them all so its a tough one to decide on. anybody have any opinions? just looking to upgrade from my old pump this year.



I know what you mean qksmkr, been trying to find mrsh22 a used 20 auto, looks like gonna have to go to the store and buy a new one. Hard choice to make without actually holding one and shooting it. All the ones you listed are quality units, but dadgum, I ain't won the lottery lately.


----------



## quacksmacker31 (Jul 3, 2011)

i know what you mean ive been saving money for a long time to buy one. just wanna get it right the first time and not have to buy another one for a long time


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 3, 2011)

There are 100 threads on here debating just such a thing. It is a Ford vs. Chevy debate. Go up to the search feature and search for shotgums and isolate it to the waterfowl forum. You will get more than you can read in a night.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 3, 2011)

I am a remmy guy, and always recommend 870/1187 but they weren't in your list so...

Shot friends sbe2. That thing is smooth as silk, if it were in my price range, I would be there. My runner up would be da vinci.

As noted above, there are something like 50k accounts here. You could probably get as many different opinions.

Good luck! All your choices are quality pieces!


----------



## Cadcom (Jul 3, 2011)

Just my opinion but an older Browning Gold Hunter 3" mag is hard to beat.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a binelli cordoba and love it! Had it for 3yrs now with no problems.Everybody that picks it up shoots it better than there on gun!! Check it out if your looking at binelli's!

Jeffrey


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 4, 2011)

Like some one already said; You have open a can of worms. Everyone likes something. If you got the money save up go to a place that got the B,B,W's. Lay them on the counter, close your eyes and pick one, They all are great guns. Now if you are going to pick a Benelli stay with SBE2, it been around for awhile. Thats my two cents. Oh,  also  Buy you a real good cleaning kit Too. Auto's need to be cleaned.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## CraigM (Jul 4, 2011)

shotgun world is a good place to get reviews on shotguns


----------



## rockwalker (Jul 4, 2011)

I would suggest somehting like Mr. Larry said above lay the three out and pick one but pick the one that fits you the best. I have a SBE2 and love it but its also easier for me to point quickly and I can get on target faster with it than I can anything else I have shot over the years. When I shoulder it it just goes "TO THE RIGHT SPOT" more often than other makes I have tried. I have had the Remingtons and dont knock them but I have to bare down on it to hard to get the correct sight picture. Pick the one that fits you the best and you wont regret it no matter the make or model.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 4, 2011)

How do you upgrade from a pump?  An auto loader requires more maintenance. But if you're dead set, why not look at the new Vers Max from Remington or the M3500.


----------



## PintailM2 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 4, 2011)

PintailM2 said:


>



I second that!


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've upgraded from an 870 to a SBEII. My favorite thing about both guns is where the safety is, I can turn it off without an intended effort. The only problem with my Bennelli is that I may have to clean it in a couple of years.


----------



## p_foster07 (Jul 4, 2011)

cant go wrong with a benelli


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 4, 2011)

*Alright folks here we go.*

I will be 60 years old in November. I have been duck hunting since I was 9 years old. The first Duck stamp I ever bought cost 3 dollars. In 1972 I was  in Vietnam and I spent 20 years 10 months and 8 days in the U.S. Army. I have been Platoon Sgt in a Infantry company and a First sgt in two companys. So I think I have the creds to talk about weapons. One thing that has been a constant in my life in peace and war is a Remmington 870 shotgun. I have killed just about anything that walks with one. I might shoot an Auto in my old age but I am never far from my 870. Buy what you want, shot what you want but one thing you cant change is the history of some thing that works. Good Luck and Good Hunting.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 4, 2011)

Many guys feel like that shooting an auto greatly improves their chances. I don't understand why one wants to "upgrade" from a pump. Nothing wrong with an auto, I have a Remington 1187 but as it has been said before, the pump is a staple in duck hunting history. Never any problems with a pump.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## emusmacker (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 4, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Many guys feel like that shooting an auto greatly improves their chances. I don't understand why one wants to "upgrade" from a pump. Nothing wrong with an auto, I have a Remington 1187 but as it has been said before, the pump is a staple in duck hunting history. Never any problems with a pump.



I used to think the same way as you. I killed a bunch of ducks with my Nova, but had a problem with it that made it inoperable, and borrowed a SBE II from a friend last season. I don't like to get cold, and I bulk up on my clothes to the point where it restricts my arm movements and makes pumping the gun a lot more difficult. After using the SBE II all season, I did not want to go back to using my pump, so I ended up talking my friend into selling me his gun. I don't mind using a pump at all during dove season and early duck season, but when it get's cold, I want an auto.

To answer the OP's question of which gun is the best, all of the guns you listed are very good and dependable guns. It's a matter of which one fits you the best. Try to find somewhere that you can test each gun and find out which one fits you. What fits me may not fit you at all. That's the way I got my SBE II. My friend had bought it and hated it, so he went out and bought a Beretta Xtrema II, which he liked much better. When I borrowed the SBE II, it fit me even better than my Nova did, so I bought it.


----------



## GTN (Jul 4, 2011)

SBE II all the way. You won't regret it.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Jul 5, 2011)

It's just like a bow,they are all good it's just which one fits you and your  budget !


----------



## PintailM2 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2011)

PSEARCHER said:


> It's just like a bow,they are all good it's just which one fits you and your  budget !



Yep!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## emusmacker (Jul 5, 2011)

Hairy Dawg said:


> I used to think the same way as you. I killed a bunch of ducks with my Nova, but had a problem with it that made it inoperable, and borrowed a SBE II from a friend last season. I don't like to get cold, and I bulk up on my clothes to the point where it restricts my arm movements and makes pumping the gun a lot more difficult. After using the SBE II all season, I did not want to go back to using my pump, so I ended up talking my friend into selling me his gun. I don't mind using a pump at all during dove season and early duck season, but when it get's cold, I want an auto.
> 
> To answer the OP's question of which gun is the best, all of the guns you listed are very good and dependable guns. It's a matter of which one fits you the best. Try to find somewhere that you can test each gun and find out which one fits you. What fits me may not fit you at all. That's the way I got my SBE II. My friend had bought it and hated it, so he went out and bought a Beretta Xtrema II, which he liked much better. When I borrowed the SBE II, it fit me even better than my Nova did, so I bought it.



Dang man, I ain't ever been too cold to pump my shotgun. They make good quality inulated clothing now adays. Also if you ever have a problem with that nelli sbe would you go back to the pump. Also should a had a Remington instead.(just kidding)


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 5, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Dang man, I ain't ever been too cold to pump my shotgun. They make good quality inulated clothing now adays. Also if you ever have a problem with that nelli sbe would you go back to the pump. Also should a had a Remington instead.(just kidding)



Hehe. You can bet that one thing I'm not gonna be, while duck hunting, is cold. I've got some of the good stuff, and I still pack the old stuff on top of it. I would definitely go back to the pump before I quit hunting, but I'd be working on fixin the sbe pretty quick.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 5, 2011)

Spaghetti Shooters


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jul 5, 2011)

im buying a pump this year just from the fact that my auto has to be cleaned after every hunt or two.. my brother has a pump that gets beat up, wet, dirty, and fires every time and he only cleans it once or twice.. 870 it is!


----------



## quacksmacker31 (Jul 5, 2011)

gonna try to pay my student loans off the middle of this month then im on my way to buy a new sbe2!


----------



## PintailM2 (Jul 5, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> im buying a pump this year just from the fact that my auto has to be cleaned after every hunt or two.. my brother has a pump that gets beat up, wet, dirty, and fires every time and he only cleans it once or twice.. 870 it is!



What kinda auto are u shootin that has to be cleaned that often? I clean my Benelli once a season. never had a problem, and i tend to fall in once or twice a season.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 6, 2011)

Any auto will need cleaning more than a pump.


----------



## GTN (Jul 6, 2011)

PintailM2 said:


> What kinda auto are u shootin that has to be cleaned that often? I clean my Benelli once a season. never had a problem, and i tend to fall in once or twice a season.




X2 here, well I may clean it twice.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jul 6, 2011)

its a browning gold hunter


----------



## CraigM (Jul 7, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> its a browning gold hunter



Hmmm that's funny.  I hunted with one if those for 2 years and I might have cleaned it once or twice.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 7, 2011)

*Light Weights*

I clean my gun every time I hunt. You know why?  Cause I hunt salt water or brackish water. All you fresh water hunters dont know what your missin.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 7, 2011)

*I just want ducks!*

The reason I said the SBEII is an upgrade is because I can get more shot in the sky faster. More shot in the air=more hit ducks.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 7, 2011)

*sounds like your slinging steel to me.*



chet1725 said:


> The reason I said the SBEII is an upgrade is because I can get more shot in the sky faster. More shot in the air=more hit ducks.


 I find it is better to place one or two good shots on target instead of comming up with three shells to kill one duck. At one time in my life when I could not afford  a pump or auto , I hunted with an H&R single barrel and when it was all said and done I found that I killed as many birds  with my single shot than most guys killed with a pump or an auto. I still hunt with my Browning over and under a good bit of the time  and I kill as many ducks as the guys shooting the SBEII. An old man that I hunted with when I was young told me once that high dollar guns ( pretty dont kill) Skill does and it does not take place from shooting fast, it happens cause you shoot straight no matter  what you shot.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 7, 2011)

AND THE DEBATE IS ON GOING!!!!  
   LOL


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 7, 2011)

*Did you get a new gun ?*



Larry Young Jr said:


> AND THE DEBATE IS ON GOING!!!!
> LOL


 With that new truck?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 7, 2011)

killer elite said:


> With that new truck?


Not yet, I am try to figure out what kind to Buy? A pump or auto, B,B,W,M,S,. I just Dont know! 
I so confused!!!! 

I guess Ill keep looking on
I did get some new seat covers.
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 7, 2011)

*me to*



Larry Young Jr said:


> Not yet, I am try to figure out what kind to Buy? A pump or auto, B,B,W,M,S,. I just Dont know!
> I so confused!!!!
> 
> I guess Ill keep looking on
> ...


 I think Im gonna try a boat paddle with holes drilled in it.Would that be legal ?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 7, 2011)

I am thinking about shear hunting is that legal. That would be different. What kind of shear? Do they make them in auto's?


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 7, 2011)

How bout a fishing rod with corn on it.  

the last thing I'm going to say is just because a person puts shot in the air faster doesn't mean they will kill ducks, the shot has to hit the target. There are way too many wannabe Tom Knapps out there thinking they can do what he does. ever see he shoot a pump?  He's just as good with a pump. BUT HE HITS THE TARGETS and he shoots everyday.


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 7, 2011)

how many times do we have to discuss this topic please make this  a sticky if it is not a beretta browning or benelli take it back to walmart and buy a better gun if you want it to work in the duck blind.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 7, 2011)

We have to keep posting it so the "high dollar" gun guys will learn that more ducks have fallen with "chep" wal mart guns that nelli, jap traps and rettas.  Tha gun don't make the hunter, the hunter makes the gun.  Seems like real duck hunters would know that.


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 7, 2011)

dude you have two WOODDUCKS in your picture I hate to break it to you but your prob not half the duck hunter you think you are do yourself a favor save up a couple hundred dollars and pay someone to take you out west and show you what duck hunting is all about i promise you that when you hunt in real duck hunting conditions you will see where that 1100 will get you.  I have prob every popular american shotgun you can think of and they all have there place but its not in the duckblind thats where the high dollar better quality guns come in (thats why there more exp) there wouldnt be a market for them if there wasnt a need! wake up!!!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 8, 2011)

An now it has happen! It has gone from talking shotgun to name calling, Hate and discontent, bad mouthing, It happens evertime we talk shotguns. 

Cant we just get along?  

qaucksmacker 31, you are in the right class of gun just pick the one you like, the feel,the site, the swing and how it looks. Has you can tell everyone has a favorite.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 8, 2011)

*X2x2*



Larry Young Jr said:


> An now it has happen! It has gone from talking shotgun to name calling, Hate and discontent, bad mouthing, It happens evertime we talk shotguns. X2X2X2
> 
> Cant we just get along?  X2X2
> 
> ...


 Can we not respect each other.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 8, 2011)

Killer Elite we can only beat a dead horse once. in two weeks there will be someone asking the same question.WHAT IS THE BEST GUN,
DEKS ,            waders ,      where to go,   best blind or how to build 1, 
SHELLS,      shot size,          MUD motors,  These need to be a sticky.
These are the most asked questions on this sight.
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 8, 2011)

*You are so right*



Larry Young Jr said:


> Killer Elite we can only beat a dead horse once. in two weeks there will be someone asking the same question.WHAT IS THE BEST GUN,
> DEKS ,            waders ,      where to go,   best blind or how to build 1,
> SHELLS,      shot size,          MUD motors,  These need to be a sticky.
> These are the most asked questions on this sight.
> Larry


  I say what ever works for you. More power to you . I like to hear what everybody thinks but there was another post just like this one several weeks ago. Larry you and I need to figure out if we can catch ducks in a dip net. Then we would hear which dip net was best. I guess thats what makes this so fun.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 8, 2011)

*PETA isn't the only group to beat a dead horse.*

I thought that post would be good for a laugh! Seriously, I haven't  shot my 870 since I bought the SBEII, but I still love that gun. It makes every trip to the blind with me for a back-up and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend one to anybody. A Wingmaster Magnum was my first "real" gun back in '81. I saved all summer for that gun and still bought it even after my dad tried his best to get me to buy a Win Model 12. The ease of cleaning is what ultimately made the decision for me. I traded the Wingmaster on the camo 3-1/2" Mag 870 and this one is just as reliable as the first.


----------



## Cadcom (Jul 8, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> dude you have two WOODDUCKS in your picture I hate to break it to you but your prob not half the duck hunter you think you are do yourself a favor save up a couple hundred dollars and pay someone to take you out west and show you what duck hunting is all about i promise you that when you hunt in real duck hunting conditions you will see where that 1100 will get you. I have prob every popular american shotgun you can think of and they all have there place but its not in the duckblind thats where the high dollar better quality guns come in (thats why there more exp) there wouldnt be a market for them if there wasnt a need! wake up!!!!!


 

Dang - whats wrong with wood ducks?   
I bet many a duck falls out in the storied "West" to old vanilla 1187 and 870 shotguns (Do you think the duck can tell the diff?).  Not everyone has to make up for an inferiority complex by purchasing the latest wonder gun of the month.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh yeah just for you killin time, I changed my avatar to a solo morning hunt. Those are widgeon by the way, I know you don't see them at Skeeter Branch. They all died from a Remington 870. 8 shots and 5 ducks. I ofetn wonder if I had been shooting a Benelli would I have killed my limit.   NAHH the ol wally world special laid the smack down on em just fine.


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 8, 2011)

skeeter branch called me and said they had a gator so i went up there and shot it with my 870  but none the less congrats on not getting a limit with 8 shots !!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, that's a big hole that ol chep remmy made in the gator head.  

Shoot em Liz!!


----------



## brittonl (Jul 9, 2011)

I gun birds with my Xtrema2 & also a fourth generation OLD Remington Model 11 16ga. They skip across the water the same way with either or.

There are bigger problems that need to be solved out there in our waterfowling world .... like being sure to put kid in the blind this season. 

Quacksmacker, Best of luck with your gun purchase, looks like you have gotten some real feedback here.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 9, 2011)

If I offende anyone then I apologize, my initial response was to let quackersmacker know he could get a very reliable duck gun in a remington. And really no need for an auto. YES I do think the Benellis are overrated, but that's not saying they aren't great guns. At that price they should be. But to put down a TRUE AMERICAN LEGEND in the Remington guns is insulting to me. Again all I ask for is a real JUSTIFICATION in the advantage of a Benelli pump gun over a Remington pump gun other than the name. Is that too hard to do. I'm listening for real evidence and not opinion. The 870 doesn't have to defend itself. Over 10million sold worldwide says that surely that many people ain't stupid and shooting inferior guns.


BTW I'll have my son in the blind AGAIN this season as well as some more kids. Mine will be shooting an 870 and having as much fun as possible. So yes to me that's all that matters really. But what gets me is the attitude of the "high dollar guns" people. They think you can't kill a duck without one. Anytime anywhere. my 870 and your nelli. Then we will swap guns and see exactly where the advantage is. I have a feeling it's gonna be the shooter not the gun, any takers?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> how do you upgrade from a pump?  An auto loader requires more maintenance. But if you're dead set, why not look at the new vers max from remington or the m3500.



browning maxus.....is the way to goooooo.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 9, 2011)

*IM gona let you shot one of mine*



emusmacker said:


> If I offende anyone then I apologize, my initial response was to let quackersmacker know he could get a very reliable duck gun in a remington. And really no need for an auto. YES I do think the Benellis are overrated, but that's not saying they aren't great guns. At that price they should be. But to put down a TRUE AMERICAN LEGEND in the Remington guns is insulting to me. Again all I ask for is a real JUSTIFICATION in the advantage of a Benelli pump gun over a Remington pump gun other than the name. Is that too hard to do. I'm listening for real evidence and not opinion. The 870 doesn't have to defend itself. Over 10million sold worldwide says that surely that many people ain't stupid and shooting inferior guns.
> 
> 
> BTW I'll have my son in the blind AGAIN this season as well as some more kids. Mine will be shooting an 870 and having as much fun as possible. So yes to me that's all that matters really. But what gets me is the attitude of the "high dollar guns" people. They think you can't kill a duck without one. Anytime anywhere. my 870 and your nelli. Then we will swap guns and see exactly where the advantage is. I have a feeling it's gonna be the shooter not the gun, any takers?


When we shoot the sound.


----------



## Scott R (Jul 9, 2011)

brittonl said:


> Quacksmacker, Best of luck with your gun purchase, looks like you have gotten some real feedback here.



That's what I thought after reading through the post.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 9, 2011)

killer elite said:


> When we shoot the sound.



Ok I have no problem shooting one, I already have before. I borrowed a SBE2 on a dove field. It was a great shooting gun, but I for one also shoot my 1187 and 870 just as good. as I said before. It ain't the gun, it's the person shooting it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 10, 2011)

*I want you to shoot my 870*



emusmacker said:


> Ok I have no problem shooting one, I already have before. I borrowed a SBE2 on a dove field. It was a great shooting gun, but I for one also shoot my 1187 and 870 just as good. as I said before. It ain't the gun, it's the person shooting it.


 I will let you shot an old 870


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 10, 2011)

LOL, that's what I'm bringing anyway. Cept it that old. My old one has wood furniture and this one has synthetic. Also bringing my 887 nitro mag. May shoot the nelli to. I want to feel like the duck commander too. LOL


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 10, 2011)

I in no way compared the nova to an 870 the 870 is a great gun that is undienable i have had both and still have the remington and no longer have the nova and i personally was shooting an orginal sbe the first year they came out because the 870 in 3.5s kicked my teeth out and that was long before the duck commander those guys would be shooting 870s if remington sponsored them i assure you or any other manufacturer for that matter


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree, but isn't the Benelli nova more expensive than the 870?  you said the less expensive guns don't belong in the duck blind.  So a benelli Nova is a better choice for the duck blind than an 870?  Just asking man, going by what you said in earlier post.  

for the record, I have hunted out west and used an 1187 and killed ducks with it. Will be taking one to Arkansas in Dec, and I bet I'll kill ducks with it.  Also help me understand this, if I take my time proven 1187 to Arkansas, will I still be able to kill as many ducks as if I was shooting a Benelli?  Again just asking, not wanting to make ANYONE MAD HERE.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 11, 2011)

Is there anything being accomplished in this thread? All I see is the same back and forth that has happened in similar threads of the last month.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 11, 2011)

*Thank you sir*



Dustin Pate said:


> Is there anything being accomplished in this thread? All I see is the same back and forth that has happened in similar threads of the last month.


 I am with you man.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jul 11, 2011)

Of the ones you named i would get either the maxis or sbe, or one not mentioned the beretta urika 2.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 11, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> Is there anything being accomplished in this thread? All I see is the same back and forth that has happened in similar threads of the last month.



Yes, I'm wanting the questions asked.
Explain to me the huge, $500 advantage that Benellis have over Remingtons. That's all I want to know. It was said that the Remingtons have no place in the duck blind, PROVE IT TO ME.  Is that too much to ask? Really is it?

this thread has gone on along time, and no one can answer my question. I don't degrade the high dollar guns but I don't think it's fair to degrade the "wal mart" guns either.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yes, I'm wanting the questions asked.
> Explain to me the huge, $500 advantage that Benellis have over Remingtons. That's all I want to know. It was said that the Remingtons have no place in the duck blind, PROVE IT TO ME.  Is that too much to ask? Really is it?
> 
> this thread has gone on along time, and no one can answer my question. I don't degrade the high dollar guns but I don't think it's fair to degrade the "wal mart" guns either.



You been on this gon forum for a while, you know how it is.
You buy the gun you like or the one you can afford. The $500 advantage is how you look at it. If it works for you then it worth it. If you dont know guns you always ask what is the best gun? Or you watch tv and see what they use.  The only advantage is if you want to paid $500 more for a duck gun. We can argue all day about what is the BEST!!!  When someone ask the question all you can do is share your experience.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Here's your answer...*

The difference is, and I'm only speaking for Benni's...
First and foremost is the inertia drive system. When the gun fires all the burnt powder and gasses go out the end of the barrel. With the Remy's, the gases are used to cycle the gun. Eventually the 'ports' in the barrel will clog if not cleaned frequently. This gets worse if the gun gets wet. Also if the outside of the magazine isn't kept clean where the O-rings slide, the metal will start pitting. The O-rings will not seal properly changing the pressure it can hold and causing malfunctions. This is also the typical cause of O-rings coming apart in auto loaders. Benni's don't have O-rings. I swab my barrel at the end of the day and I'm done.Next is that Wal-mart guns don't seem to have much in accessories with the guns. The Benni's have all 5 chokes, a choke wrench with a tap on one end to clean barrel threads, and shim kits for custom fitting the gun to the shooter. To the best of my knowledge Benni was the first shotguns with the Chevrons to cushion the stock. I have seen this on the new Versa-max, but it's the only auto by Remy with it that I know of. Next is the Crio forged barrels, this is suppose to stop those 'flyer' pellets from straying from the pattern. Traditional hammer forging causes uneven density in the barrel alloy and when the barrel heats up (and autoloaders do) the barrel can actually be out of round when its hot. Crio forged barrels expand and contract evenly. These are not my opinions, these are the reasons I saved-up for a SBEII. I've had my gun 2 seasons now and have yet to be let down by it. My opinions... Is a SBEII expensive -YES  Is it worth it-YES


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Answer!!! I agree.
Thank you
Larry


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 12, 2011)

Chet thank you, that's is a great answer. I agree with what you're saying too. I shot an inertia driven gun before. Killed ducks in Texas with a Stoeger 2000. Liked it alot, but it also didn't like light loads. And this is coming from a Benelli repair man, he said" that most cycling problems that are found in the Benelli's and all inertia systems is that the guns are not shot enough to make the inertia operate correctly. He recommended shooting heavy loads for aprroximately 100 rounds at the minimum to "break in" the gun."  Again that was straight from Benelli. 

Agree also with the O ring deal. But I've also seen in person a Remington 1187, with wood stock that has been to Illinois, Arkansas, and Colorado on duck, goose and turkey hunts and never even a hiccup. And even if it does, the O ring is very cheap and easy to replace. Yes there is an advantage with the inertia system, but is it a $500 advantage?  Not to me.  

Chet thanks for that explanation, see how easy it was, now help with the 870, vs nova. both pump action, no inertia, how is it that the Nova costs waayyy more than a remington?  I know it has shim kits and 3 or 5 chokes, but is that all worth $200 bucks more. Or is it just the Benelli name?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think it is 200 more. When I bought my Nova, I'm thinking it was either the same price as the 3 1/2" camo 870, or cheaper. The Super Nova, on the other hand, is about 200 more. The Super Nova has all of the recoil reduction stuff on it, which wasn't worth the extra cost to me. As to to the question of which is better between the Nova or 870, is a Ford vs. Chevy argument, both get the job done. 

I actually bought mine because the Mossberg 835 I had was having cycling issues. It had jamming problems with 3 1/2" shells, and it would frequently eject the loaded shell instead of loading it in the chamber. This happened 7 or 8 times during a round of sporting clays, so I took it to Franklins, and traded for the Nova.

One thing I do like about my Nova, is the simplicity in breaking it down for a complete cleaning. I can have it stripped completely down to the firing pin in about 30 seconds. Reassembly takes about the same amount of time. This was one of the big selling points for me. I confess that I have not tore down an 870, but I don't think they're that easy. I know for a fact, that it took me 30 min. to completely strip my Mossberg, and had to find the schematics to put it back together.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 12, 2011)

*Cleaning*



Hairy Dawg said:


> I don't think it is 200 more. When I bought my Nova, I'm thinking it was either the same price as the 3 1/2" camo 870, or cheaper. The Super Nova, on the other hand, is about 200 more. The Super Nova has all of the recoil reduction stuff on it, which wasn't worth the extra cost to me. As to to the question of which is better between the Nova or 870, is a Ford vs. Chevy argument, both get the job done.
> 
> I actually bought mine because the Mossberg 835 I had was having cycling issues. It had jamming problems with 3 1/2" shells, and it would frequently eject the loaded shell instead of loading it in the chamber. This happened 7 or 8 times during a round of sporting clays, so I took it to Franklins, and traded for the Nova.
> 
> One thing I do like about my Nova, is the simplicity in breaking it down for a complete cleaning. I can have it stripped completely down to the firing pin in about 30 seconds. Reassembly takes about the same amount of time. This was one of the big selling points for me. I confess that I have not tore down an 870, but I don't think they're that easy. I know for a fact, that it took me 30 min. to completely strip my Mossberg, and had to find the schematics to put it back together.


 Take your pump to the car wash and blow it out with hot soapy water and then rinse it with rinse water and purge it with rem oil or wd40. then sit it up side down and let the rest ofthe water and oil drain to the ground. wipe it down and your done. Been doing that to my 870/835 and BPS for 40 years. Never had a problem and I hunt salt and brackish water  95% of the time I hunt and when I trained dogs I just threw my gun in the back of my pick up for days on end. Oh I forgot run a rod done the barrel to.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 12, 2011)

Why go to a car wash? I just take my Benelli  in the shower with me. I do however run something through the bore - if you don't your patterns probably suck!!

Here's one way to decide on which gun to buy. I'll take my SBEII vs any other gas autoloader, and we'll drop them overnight in a pond or water of your choosing. We'll come back the next morning, fish them out of the pond, and start hunting. Let's see whose gun doesn't hiccup.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 12, 2011)

*I shoot a Remmington auto*



Mark K said:


> Why go to a car wash? I just take my Benelli  in the shower with me. I do however run something through the bore - if you don't your patterns probably suck!!
> 
> Here's one way to decide on which gun to buy. I'll take my SBEII vs any other gas autoloader, and we'll drop them overnight in a pond or water of your choosing. We'll come back the next morning, fish them out of the pond, and start hunting. Let's see whose gun doesn't hiccup.


 You are probably right. I don care about SBE. I am older than most that post here. I had a super x model one that was sunk right off Rhetts Island in the puff mud for 36 hours until a Buddy of mine found the recoil pad sticking out of the mud. I pulled it out of the mud and I have been shooting it since 1983 . It will still weep rust out of the action from time to time. I am not saying that the SBE  is a bad gun and I promise you I got the money to buy one right know if I want. But I also like the old stuff. My 870 shoots great and It is a combat proven shotgun. Can The same be said of the SBE? Every U.S. Marine or Soldier that breaks down a door in some God awful place on this earth is not carrying an SBE, He is carrying an 870.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, Mark, great post.  Now let's do the same with the Nova and 870. Still why the big difference in cost.   The shim kit was a good reason but then the Stoeger p350 pump has the shim kits and is about 75 to 100 bucks cheaper than the Nova. plus the Nova rattles alot. Just asking where the advantage is. 

One reason why I shoot pumps, is they don't break the bank and if my 870 becomes submerged, then no worries here.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 12, 2011)

Hairy Dawg said:


> I don't think it is 200 more. When I bought my Nova, I'm thinking it was either the same price as the 3 1/2" camo 870, or cheaper. The Super Nova, on the other hand, is about 200 more. The Super Nova has all of the recoil reduction stuff on it, which wasn't worth the extra cost to me. As to to the question of which is better between the Nova or 870, is a Ford vs. Chevy argument, both get the job done.
> 
> I actually bought mine because the Mossberg 835 I had was having cycling issues. It had jamming problems with 3 1/2" shells, and it would frequently eject the loaded shell instead of loading it in the chamber. This happened 7 or 8 times during a round of sporting clays, so I took it to Franklins, and traded for the Nova.
> 
> One thing I do like about my Nova, is the simplicity in breaking it down for a complete cleaning. I can have it stripped completely down to the firing pin in about 30 seconds. Reassembly takes about the same amount of time. This was one of the big selling points for me. I confess that I have not tore down an 870, but I don't think they're that easy. I know for a fact, that it took me 30 min. to completely strip my Mossberg, and had to find the schematics to put it back together.



I worked on a Nova for my bossman, and it takes just as long as an 870 to break down. But the Mossberg, now that's a different animal there.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yea, that same 1187 that went to Illinois, Arkansas, and colorado has been dunked a time or two. Just poured the water out and wiped it down and went back to business. Still shooting it today. I think it's went thru 2 o rings and it cost about 10 bucks. 

I would shoot a benelli and again think they are great guns, just hard to believe that they are worth 1300 to 1500 bucks. that's like 2 1187's and 1 870.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 12, 2011)

*Lets face it*



emusmacker said:


> Ok, Mark, great post.  Now let's do the same with the Nova and 870. Still why the big difference in cost.   The shim kit was a good reason but then the Stoeger p350 pump has the shim kits and is about 75 to 100 bucks cheaper than the Nova. plus the Nova rattles alot. Just asking where the advantage is.
> 
> One reason why I shoot pumps, is they don't break the bank and if my 870 becomes submerged, then no worries here.


 You and I are into performance not status symbols. I got a Browning over and under that cost more than SBE.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 12, 2011)

I am a 835 expert 20 mins tore down,yes the tigger housing too and back to togather. CLeaned ,oil and ready to shoot. I have to Clean Jerry's 3 times a year. 
But I do have to use my glasses. That 1 little spring will get you everytime.
Larry


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 12, 2011)

If you want to talk about price then get a Maverick 88. My dad has been shooting one for waterfowl going on 5-6 seasons now. Other than it being oiled down and the barrel cleaned it has never had a major cleaning. I know for a fact it has been submerged twice also. lol


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea Dustin, that is true. For the price, a maverick is hard to beat.


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I recently bought the m3500 before turkey season. Shot everything I have put in it so far. Guess we'll fi d out what it can do in a couple more months! No complaints yet..


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mark K said:


> Why go to a car wash? I just take my Benelli  in the shower with me. I do however run something through the bore - if you don't your patterns probably suck!!
> 
> Here's one way to decide on which gun to buy. I'll take my SBEII vs any other gas autoloader, and we'll drop them overnight in a pond or water of your choosing. We'll come back the next morning, fish them out of the pond, and start hunting. Let's see whose gun doesn't hiccup.



all auto loaders will jam no matter what brand it is. But i guess we could take bets on which one is going to hiccup first.  my money is on the jamnellie.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I want to say to all on here that I am no longer posting any negative or possibly offensive posts. I think Benellis are the greatest shotguns in the world. Maybe I will be able to afford a real gun one day but until then I will just dream of having a Nelli.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 12, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hey guys, I want to say to all on here that I am no longer posting any negative or possibly offensive posts. I think Benellis are the greatest shotguns in the world. Maybe I will be able to afford a real gun one day but until then I will just dream of having a Nelli.
> 
> I am the new improved emusmacker. Have to be more positive and can't debate anymore, it apparently offends some folks and I don't want to make the mods or admins angry. Sooo, I take back all my negative posts I've made. And Killin Time, sorry I bashed on you like I did. I meant nothing by it, and certainly don't take it personal.  Again, to the original question of this post.  You can't go wrong with an awesome foreign made gun like the Benelli. They are wll worth their price.



I like the remington's  i hope this helps.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 13, 2011)

*Its not what you shoot.*

Its how you shoot. My good buddy Lance Miller , who is a good guy. But he cant shoot. He and I went to the skeet range a while back and he told me that he was gonna spank me. Guess what he was shooting a SBEII. Well needless to say he did not do as well as he thought he was gonna do. He was the one that got spanked. Shooting real fast and slinging a bunch of steel in the air dont kill ducks. I dont care if you are shooting a SBEII or an 870,1187,BPS,835,1100,Nova,Mavrick, S&W.Stoeger what ever. Work hard on how shoot. Thats what counts.Now enough said on this subject. I will hunt with anybody on this thread any time that I can and I dont care what you shoot.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 13, 2011)

Amen brother


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't own and have never shot a Nova. I do have an 870 and will recommend that gun just as much as the SBEII. For a pump I favor the 870 for two reasons and neither has to do with money or name. First and foremost is the location of the safety. I don't have to make a specific effort to turn it off when I shoulder the gun.(I'm not a fan of the safety being in front of the trigger guard or on top of the gun, many quality guns are built this way, I'm just not a fan of it.) The second reason is ease of cleaning. I know both of these qualities can be found in many guns, but the 870 is the only pump I know of that has both. Side note... I think so much of the 870 that I bought a Remington 7600 pump to deer hunt with, just would have liked to have gotten it in camo too! To each is own and this is my reasoning.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 13, 2011)

I know what you mean Chet. And I'm not saying that the Nova isn't a great gun, but I just don't see where the higher price is justified other than the Benelli name.


----------



## Quacksmaker (Jul 14, 2011)

I have got a NOVA and VINCI and love them both and im going this weekend to get me a SBE11 so as you can tell i would go with a Benelli, just what i preffer shooting.


----------



## LANCE MILLER (Jul 14, 2011)

*cant shoot?*

dang killer, talk about throwin someone under the bus.  you take me to shoot skeet 1 time and yea you did hit a few more than me but this is a duck hunting forum not a skeet range forum, man what a good buddy.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 14, 2011)

*Thats like the last hunt of the year.*

Your boat ,my decoys, you miss and I kill all the ducks. Then you claimed all. Under the bus . next it will be under the road. See If I could get you to stop fishin and start shootin. You would be a better shot.LoL


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 14, 2011)

He must shoot a benelli.  If he was shooting a wal mart gun he'd shoot better. LOL


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 14, 2011)

*He is gona be our guide*



emusmacker said:


> He must shoot a benelli.  If he was shooting a wal mart gun he'd shoot better. LOL


 for the buffle head hunt. He still cant shoot. LOL/LOL/


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 14, 2011)

Hard to miss on a waterswat.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 14, 2011)

*Shootin Buffle heads*

is almost a water swat. They fly so low.


----------



## chet1725 (Jul 14, 2011)

L.O.L. Haven't heard of being thrown under the road, but it I think I know what it means!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 14, 2011)

*Lance and I are hunting buddys*

I bust his chops and he gets me.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 14, 2011)

What are friends for eh?


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 14, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> If you want to talk about price then get a Maverick 88. My dad has been shooting one for waterfowl going on 5-6 seasons now. Other than it being oiled down and the barrel cleaned it has never had a major cleaning. I know for a fact it has been submerged twice also. lol



That is criminal shotgun mistreatment, especially as easy as those things are to break down!!!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 14, 2011)

One factor you guys haven't brought up is length of pull or other fit issues.  Those can make a big difference in the comfort and ease with which you lay the smack down.

I have short arms, so the benellis and berettas with their 14.5 inch length of pull don't fit me as well as the Remingtons with their 14 inch LOP.  I own an 870 supermag, 887, and also a turkish made hatsan escort (also 14 inch lop).  All 3 are 3.5 inch guns. All cycle any kind of ammo reliably.  The hatsan is an 1187 knockoff, o rings and all.  They are cheap to replace; just remember to carry an extra in your blind bag and you are good to go.

Lots of great shotties out there.  Buy one that fits you best and you will be happiest.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 15, 2011)

*Me too*



fishndinty said:


> One factor you guys haven't brought up is length of pull or other fit issues.  Those can make a big difference in the comfort and ease with which you lay the smack down.
> I have short arms, so the benellis and berettas with their 14.5 inch length of pull don't fit me as well as the Remingtons with their 14 inch LOP.  I own an 870 supermag, 887, and also a turkish made hatsan escort (also 14 inch lop).  All 3 are 3.5 inch guns. All cycle any kind of ammo reliably.  The hatsan is an 1187 knockoff, o rings and all.  They are cheap to replace; just remember to carry an extra in your blind bag and you are good to go.
> 
> Lots of great shotties out there.  Buy one that fits you best and you will be happiest.


 You know they make stock 1 inch shorter than the standard stock . I have one on my 1187. Police use these shorter stocks with body armor.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 15, 2011)

killer elite said:


> You know they make stock 1 inch shorter than the standard stock . I have one on my 1187. Police use these shorter stocks with body armor.



Do they make one for the Benellis? The regular stock for the Remingtons fits me perfectly.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 15, 2011)

*Dont know*

I do not know.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 15, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I will be 60 years old in November. I have been duck hunting since I was 9 years old. The first Duck stamp I ever bought cost 3 dollars. In 1972 I was  in Vietnam and I spent 20 years 10 months and 8 days in the U.S. Army. I have been Platoon Sgt in a Infantry company and a First sgt in two companys. So I think I have the creds to talk about weapons. One thing that has been a constant in my life in peace and war is a Remmington 870 shotgun. I have killed just about anything that walks with one. I might shoot an Auto in my old age but I am never far from my 870. Buy what you want, shot what you want but one thing you cant change is the history of some thing that works. Good Luck and Good Hunting.




I love this quote!  I have shot an 870 since I was old enough to hold a gun and I do have to admit it has NEVER failed me.  This was my dad's gun when he was a kid and he handed it down to me so it has seen it's fair share of blood, brush, and brass.  Being a wooden stock/forearm I got to the point where I would cringe each time I took it out in the wet, icy weather.  The wood isn't in perfect condition by any means, but I just didnt want to mess it up anymore as I will one day pass it down to my first son.  So therefore I am in the market for a new shotgun and I'm wanting to go automatic and 3 1/2".  The majority of my hunting each year is done in SE Missouri so I need something that can withstand a lot of shooting and rough weather.  I will be buying a SBE II hands down.  I have never heard anyone who owns one say one negative thing about them and I love shooting my friends.  the price is a little much to bite off but i've had all year to stash away and I know it will be well worth it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 15, 2011)

*Good for you*



DuckGodLiaison said:


> I love this quote!  I have shot an 870 since I was old enough to hold a gun and I do have to admit it has NEVER failed me.  This was my dad's gun when he was a kid and he handed it down to me so it has seen it's fair share of blood, brush, and brass.  Being a wooden stock/forearm I got to the point where I would cringe each time I took it out in the wet, icy weather.  The wood isn't in perfect condition by any means, but I just didnt want to mess it up anymore as I will one day pass it down to my first son.  So therefore I am in the market for a new shotgun and I'm wanting to go automatic and 3 1/2".  The majority of my hunting each year is done in SE Missouri so I need something that can withstand a lot of shooting and rough weather.  I will be buying a SBE II hands down.  I have never heard anyone who owns one say one negative thing about them and I love shooting my friends.  the price is a little much to bite off but i've had all year to stash away and I know it will be well worth it.


 I hope you kill abunch/ Good Luck!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 15, 2011)

I am retiring my my fathers S&W Waterfowler. That gun I have use for years bird hunting. I love it. I have hunt so much I have used up the replacement parts for it and they are getting harder to find. I shoot it so much every ten year, I  replace the piston and o-rings. 
So I am in the market for a new shotgun.
WHAT GUN SHOULD I BUY? LOL

Just joking,I like SBE2, I have played with all the others and That the one, I am going to get.
Good Luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't play with any guns, but I do use em as tools. If they don't hold up, I part with em. Plain and simple.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 21, 2011)




----------

